# Paramedic to RN bridge?



## NYMedic828 (Oct 2, 2012)

So, I am starting to explore my options with getting into a BSN and it was brought to my attention that paramedic to RN programs exist online.

I don't really quite know what it means to get a "GN" (graduate nurse)

But my goal is ultimately to get a BSN that I can move on to NP with.

Has anyone looked into this? Is anyone doing it? (I prefer to do an online program)


----------



## silver (Oct 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> So, I am starting to explore my options with getting into a BSN and it was brought to my attention that paramedic to RN programs exist online.
> 
> I don't really quite know what it means to get a "GN" (graduate nurse)
> 
> ...



can you give an example of "graduate nurse?" I have only heard it used to describe someone who has passed a program that meets the requirements for RN, but has not become licensed yet. AKA like a post-grad training program.


----------



## medictmfl (Oct 2, 2012)

Careful with the "online" format. I was thinking of taking the same route but after a little research I found that many states will not grant a license to graduates from these programs. Make sure the program has actual clinical rotations as this is the problem most states have with online bridges. I broke down and enrolled in a "mixed" program, some online, some in classroom, on-site labs, and in-hospital clinical. Contact the state nursing boards of the states you may work in and they can tell you what the requirements are. Hope this helps


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 2, 2012)

Graduate Nurse is a person who has graduated with their BSN but has not yet past their NCLEX. Depending on the state/institution you are allowed to work as a GN for 30-60 days before you are required to have your license. This is less common since many places will not hire you until you pass NCLEX. 

Do you have an AAS? Most bridge programs are associate in paramedicne  to associate in nursing. Then you would would have to do a RN-BSN bridge. 

You may be better off just enrolling in a traditional BSN program. I would stay away from online programs, it may put you at a disadvantage when applying for jobs and I know many MSN programs will not accept them.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 2, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> Graduate Nurse is a person who has graduated with their BSN but has not yet past their NCLEX. Depending on the state/institution you are allowed to work as a GN for 30-60 days before you are required to have your license. This is less common since many places will not hire you until you pass NCLEX.
> 
> Do you have an AAS? Most bridge programs are associate in paramedicne  to associate in nursing. Then you would would have to do a RN-BSN bridge.
> 
> You may be better off just enrolling in a traditional BSN program. I would stay away from online programs, it may put you at a disadvantage when applying for jobs and I know many MSN programs will not accept them.



I have 60 credits in fire science at the local community college. Essentially worthless so I have to start from the bottom.

I was curious if I could do whatever paramedic to RN, and then attend a real school for ADN to BSN. My medic is strictly vocational but is from an accredited agency for up to 39 college credits (I would have to go to a school and pay for the accreditation). I figured applying for jobs as an online nurse is not desirable but I have no desire to work as at an ADN level. I just wan't to figure out the fastest route for me to BSN.

With the hopes of being in a 5 month fire academy in January, I was unable to start any classes at a physical school and won't be able to for another year or more. I don't want to let that year slide by when I could be getting a move on things.


So far the only thing I have found is this

http://www.excelsior.edu/nursing-programs-designed-for-professionals

Which I think is saying you get credit towards clinical hours for having completed paramedic. I have no problem completing every class necessary to get a BSN but if I can save time and money it is obviously better for me...


----------



## dalman97 (Oct 2, 2012)

Check out allnurses.com ... it's a forum with TONS of info and excelsior is a big topic there too.


----------



## Wheel (Oct 2, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I have 60 credits in fire science at the local community college. Essentially worthless so I have to start from the bottom.
> 
> I was curious if I could do whatever paramedic to RN, and then attend a real school for ADN to BSN. My medic is strictly vocational but is from an accredited agency for up to 39 college credits (I would have to go to a school and pay for the accreditation). I figured applying for jobs as an online nurse is not desirable but I have no desire to work as at an ADN level. I just wan't to figure out the fastest route for me to BSN.
> 
> ...



I've considered doing this too, excelsior for adn then a "real school" (as in my state school) for the bsn. That way I'd be applying for grad school and jobs with the bsn. I'm definitely not convinced it's a good idea though, especially in this economy. Honestly my main motivation for this would be to miss out on the white scrubs


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 2, 2012)

I would be very careful and make sure you do the research on Excelsior. I know a few years ago not all states would except the program, not sure if that has changed. 

I know you said you eventually want to be a NP. I would call the college you plan on attending and make sure that this will not be a problem. They may "accept" it but it may put you at a huge disadvantage.  

But as you said it may be the best option for you and I am not trying to scare you away. I believe there is a flight medic on FlightWeb who went through Excelsior and is now a CRNA. However I believe that is probably a very rare occurrence. When you are applying for a CRNA program with 5 spots and 50 applicants it might put you at the back of the line.


----------



## Anjel (Oct 2, 2012)

The program I am going to do is Medic to Rn then that transitions to RN to BSN. 

You must work 6 months full time as a medic before applying. There are 4ish prerequisites to take prior to applying for the program and the entrance exam. 

The majority of classes are online. Which I currently have mixed feelings about. I am not entirely sure what I am getting myself into.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 2, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> I would be very careful and make sure you do the research on Excelsior. I know a few years ago not all states would except the program, not sure if that has changed.
> 
> I know you said you eventually want to be a NP. I would call the college you plan on attending and make sure that this will not be a problem. They may "accept" it but it may put you at a huge disadvantage.
> 
> But as you said it may be the best option for you and I am not trying to scare you away. I believe there is a flight medic on FlightWeb who went through Excelsior and is now a CRNA. However I believe that is probably a very rare occurrence. When you are applying for a CRNA program with 5 spots and 50 applicants it might put you at the back of the line.



Due to this fact, I am only looking to do ADN online because right now is the time where I can't physically attend a classroom. In a year, I will be able to do so. But I don't want to sit on my *** right now when I could be preparing my future.

I think if my BSN is from a real school it won't matter much.

Excellsior is actually located in NY, so I am pretty sure they accept it here but I am going to make some phonecalls tomorrow.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 2, 2012)

Excelsior lists the states that have issues with their graduates

http://www.excelsior.edu/state-board-requirements


----------



## silver (Oct 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> Due to this fact, I am only looking to do ADN online because right now is the time where I can't physically attend a classroom. In a year, I will be able to do so. But I don't want to sit on my *** right now when I could be preparing my future.
> 
> *I think if my BSN is from a real school it won't matter much.*
> 
> Excellsior is actually located in NY, so I am pretty sure they accept it here but I am going to make some phonecalls tomorrow.



Don't count on it. I don't know where you are looking, but it will definitely make it more difficult in some places (eg. academic medical centers or anywhere in a city)


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 3, 2012)

Alright so it's completely a waste of time for me to attempt this route.

Basically I would have to get my RN license through excelsior, and then the local nursing school here has an excelsior diploma program to an assosciates.

So im basically doing the work for two associates degrees and not having a bachelors.

Easier to just start from the ground up.


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 3, 2012)

I don't know how it is in your neck of the woods, but there are more nurses being produced down here than overall desirable nursing jobs available.

5-7 years ago new grad nurses could walk in and name their price here in Texas. Now it is not the case. Magnet facilities are requiring BSN at a minimum for management jobs, and hiring managers have the option to choose from a pool of applicants that includes Excelsior ADNs, traditional ADNs (who may or may not have done clinicals at the facility they are applying at) and traditional BSNs. Which employee would you choose?

Unfortunately HR managers are the gate keepers for these jobs, and your competence or skills set is not even going to be evaluated unless you meet the educational threshold to get in the door for an interview.

My advice for those seeking to become an RN is do the traditional BSN, and be prepared for a master's.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 3, 2012)

WTEngel said:


> I don't know how it is in your neck of the woods, but there are more nurses being produced down here than overall desirable nursing jobs available.
> 
> 5-7 years ago new grad nurses could walk in and name their price here in Texas. Now it is not the case. Magnet facilities are requiring BSN at a minimum for management jobs, and hiring managers have the option to choose from a pool of applicants that includes Excelsior ADNs, traditional ADNs (who may or may not have done clinicals at the facility they are applying at) and traditional BSNs. Which employee would you choose?
> 
> ...



I have no desire to be an ADN nurse. I wasn't sure if it was easier to do medic to ADN and ADN to BSN though, which it isn't. Medic is worthless.

I am going to schedule an advisory meeting but my goal is to go straight to NP and then work on a Ph.D. Unless experience is a requirement of NP school, I probably won't work as an RN.


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 3, 2012)

I think programs that allow students to go straight through to nurse practitioner should be banned. The experience nurses have going in to NP programs is the only reason they are remotely qualified to step up to mid level. If your desire is to go straight to NP, then why not seek out a PA program, which is specifically focused on training those wishing to go straight to mid level provider. 

Are you seeking a short cut to becoming a mid level provider? As with all education, short cuts usually lead to consequences...

NP programs are all trending to DNP, which is mandated by 2015. Do you intend to do a lot of research? Why the desire to hold both the DNP and PhD?


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 3, 2012)

WTEngel said:


> I think programs that allow students to go straight through to nurse practitioner should be banned. The experience nurses have going in to NP programs is the only reason they are remotely qualified to step up to mid level. If your desire is to go straight to NP, then why not seek out a PA program, which is specifically focused on training those wishing to go straight to mid level provider.
> 
> Are you seeking a short cut to becoming a mid level provider? As with all education, short cuts usually lead to consequences...
> 
> NP programs are all trending to DNP, which is mandated by 2015. Do you intend to do a lot of research? Why the desire to hold both the DNP and PhD?



Sorry I meant my end goal was DNP. And that is the reason I do not want to be a PA.

Nursing is a more progressively trained field. PA I have to first acquire a bachelors I have no interest in and then continue to PA.

I am going to be doing all of this working full time as a firefighter. Atleast with RN should I decide to stop and take breaks, that option is open to me.

I don't see how doing all the necessary schooling is a shortcut. If a school doesn't require experience and they are one of the most reputable schools in the area then why would I slow myself down? 

I'm sure they require experience as I presume it to be competitive entry but if they don't then that isn't my problem...

It will be long past 2015 by the time I even finish a BSN. I am just planning here... I have minimum 4 years from whenever I decide to even start my BSN.


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 3, 2012)

Fair enough, to each their own. 

Please don't take my comments as attacking or accusatory, but I have been in the same place as you, many years ago, and asked similar questions.

You talk about getting a bachelor's degree you have no interest in, yet you talk about getting a BSN simply as a means to an end. That is getting a bachelor's degree you are not interested in, right?

The sciences required for PA school will be much more beneficial than the sciences required for most nursing programs. The difference between science courses for majors students and those offered to allied health students is pretty stark. I have sat in both. 

I also think there are PA schools that require only an associates plus the required science pre requisites. They may be being phased out, but there are still programs out there that do not require a bachelor's degree. In fact there are med schools that do not require a bachelor's degree believe it or not...(they do, for the most part require a minimum of 90 hours, which is mostly pre requisites.) 

I completely understand you point about being working full time, and being able to take a break between phases of your plan. I have also seen lots of people "take a break" for the last 7-10 years of their career. Not saying it will happen to you, but making decent money as a nurse it becomes easy to settle.

Sounds like you are on the right track, sniffing things out. Don't be tempted to take shortcuts, you may find yourself years down the road wishing you had made different decisions...


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 3, 2012)

WTEngel said:


> Fair enough, to each their own.
> 
> Please don't take my comments as attacking or accusatory, but I have been in the same place as you, many years ago, and asked similar questions.
> 
> ...



The taking a break for 7-10 years is one reason I prefer not to stop. I know of I am working as a nurse and a firefighter making $150-200k a year, It will be very hard to adjust to dropping 50k+ a year to return to school.

My other issue with PAs is that I have family members who are physicians and the attitude in many places towards PAs is not preferable. Many people see PA as a shortcut to playing doctor.

PA also seems to be pretty terminal in itself. A DNP is a very long term goal but atleast it leaves something for the end.

The BSN is a means to an end but it is relevant and interesting to me VS. a random degree in science as a means to be a PA. Should I decide not to move forward, atleast I can work as an RN and not some random biology related job who won't hire me.

I am trying to schedule an admissions meeting to see if I can acquire 60 credits of prerequisites at the community college and then only have to pay for nursing classes. (Would save me $60,000) but it all depends on how many outside credits they accept.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 3, 2012)

*re*

I researched this when I was still interested in nursing also.  Don't completely rule out Excelsior as there are very big loop holes.  If you want to work in a particular state that does not except Excelsior graduates for initial licensing simply go to any other state that does and get your state card.  Work 6 months and then the other states will accept you, at least California does and they are the worst about it.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 3, 2012)

Carefull NY, Don't listen to WT to much. I have seen him in action at the american embassy in Riyadh and the breitling watch store. He  could sell an icebox to an eskimo. I thought he was a freaking medical director or something when I listened to his big mouth the first time


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 3, 2012)

It is interesting how moods and attitudes change region to region. In my area there seems to be equal respect for both mid level positions amongst physicians, however if the scale was to tip, it would favor PAs, IMHO. 

I have seen the mood towards NPs begin to sour (not in a huge way, but a noticeable way) amongst physicians as nursing makes a transition to DNP. Regardless of how you feel about the title "doctor" in a medical setting, most if not all physicians are steadfastly against nursing using this title in a clinical setting. The position seems to be they don't mind them holding the title, but its use should be limited to physicians in a clinical setting.

This is completely unrelated to education, training etc. however it seems that nursing role creep has chosen the wrong profession to creep on. The AMA isn't messing around on this issue and isn't likely to budge.


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 3, 2012)

Schulzenstein... Here I am in the middle of typing a lovely reply to your PM and I come back to see you outing me to the whole world! When are you on Skype next? I have too much to say to you, and can't fit it in a PM!

Hope all is well... You still hanging around with Dooglas?


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 3, 2012)

If all goes as planned. I will make it out with my CRNA right before the switch.


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Oct 3, 2012)

nah man, I am taking a break from the middle east, went back to school to complete an undergrad. I am in Denmark right now as a guest student completing some upper level general ed to transfer to the university back in USA. Anyway i wont hijack the thread any longer. Will send you an email later


----------



## Jambi (Oct 3, 2012)

Corky said:


> I researched this when I was still interested in nursing also.  Don't completely rule out Excelsior as there are very big loop holes.  If you want to work in a particular state that does not except Excelsior graduates for initial licensing simply go to any other state that does and get your state card.  Work 6 months and then the other states will accept you, at least California does and they are the worst about it.



California will not accept an Excelsior graduate regardless of where they've worked before.  It has to do with initial training requirements, and if not met, will not be accepted even if trying to endorse over from another state.  California BRN as a dedicated web page addressing Excelsior.

http://www.rn.ca.gov/schools/excelsior.shtml

And here is the statement from Excelsior's site.

All graduates enrolled on or before December 5, 2003 may apply for RN licensure *or* endorsement.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Oct 3, 2012)

*re*

Thats interesting because I know of 3 graduates in the last 2 years that did Excelsior's program, got initial licensing in Oregon and then applied after 6 months in CA and none had an Issue and all work in Redding, CA now.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm going to call excelsior because I'm honestly pretty confused at the moment.

This is where my girlfriend attends nursing school and the particular link below blatantly relates to excelsior students. But when I called on the phone they explained it as you don't get a BSN, you get an ADN which makes no sense because excelsior already grants you an ADN... And the link says B.S in nursing...  Maybe she was mistaken in what she told me, I am trying to schedule a meeting.

http://nursing.adelphi.edu/rn-to-bs-program.php


----------



## Jambi (Oct 3, 2012)

Corky said:


> Thats interesting because I know of 3 graduates in the last 2 years that did Excelsior's program, got initial licensing in Oregon and then applied after 6 months in CA and none had an Issue and all work in Redding, CA now.



That is interesting.  Did they graduate after the after the 2003 date (I think you meant that they did).  I've heard of CA BRN taking graduates on a case-by-case basis, but I've always been lead to believe that it's otherwise hopeless.

Regardless, that's cool.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 3, 2012)

Ok so I called excelsior and it makes a lot more sense now.

Excelsiors program is ONLY open to people with previous experience as a paramedic, military medic, RT, and something else.

Through excelsior I can do a full BSN but you have to do ADN first as then a second BSN program which you are eligible for after passing the N-CLEX.

They also accept outside transfer credits so I probably won't have to retake things like English and sociology should I go through them.

You can do everything at your own pace and its all based on taking courses learning all material on your own and attending tests at centers in your area.

Seems like a good option... But I have to investigate further.


----------



## WTEngel (Oct 3, 2012)

That's great to hear Schulz! Drop me a line and we can catch up! I have a feeling we might be pursuing similar paths...


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 3, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> If all goes as planned. I will make it out with my CRNA right before the switch.



CRNAs aren't planning on swapping till 2025 I believe.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 3, 2012)

I applied for Excelsior. They have to evaluate my transcript and then I can complete an associates at whatever pace I desire.

Adelphi (the nursing school here) said they will accept the excelsior ADN for their BSN program.

Long way to go, but its a good start hopefully.


For anyone wondering, excelsior is $80 to apply, $1000 to enroll, and then around $300 something per test based credit you take. 

You have the option of taking actual courses or self study and taking exams only. (in which they recommend you materials to learn) Courses are much more money.


----------



## Jambi (Oct 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I applied for Excelsior. They have to evaluate my transcript and then I can complete an associates at whatever pace I desire.
> 
> Adelphi (the nursing school here) said they will accept the excelsior ADN for their BSN program.
> 
> ...



I know of one guy that freaked out and did the excelsior program within 6 months...

Good luck and congratz


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 3, 2012)

Jambi said:


> I know of one guy that freaked out and did the excelsior program within 6 months...
> 
> Good luck and congratz



I'm hoping I get a good 20 credits out of my transcript leaving me only sciences and nursing courses (the ones I enjoy taking)

I'm afraid of the end because the final exam cost $2500... (And apparently it is not easy whatsoever)


----------



## Jambi (Oct 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I'm hoping I get a good 20 credits out of my transcript leaving me only sciences and nursing courses (the ones I enjoy taking)
> 
> I'm afraid of the end because the final exam cost $2500... (And apparently it is not easy whatsoever)



I will say this person had his science classes done already.  My one recommendation after having done distance and in-class courses, take the science ones in person at a local college if you can.  Chem, Micro, and Cadaver labs are so worth the hands-on experience IMO.


----------



## dalman97 (Oct 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I'm hoping I get a good 20 credits out of my transcript leaving me only sciences and nursing courses (the ones I enjoy taking)
> 
> I'm afraid of the end because the final exam cost $2500... (And apparently it is not easy whatsoever)



This is the part that I'm scared of too lol... prepare, prepare, prepare!!! Good luck to you and do let us know how things are going =)


----------



## silver (Oct 3, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> If all goes as planned. I will make it out with my CRNA right before the switch.



that just means you'll be at a disadvantage in getting a job only a few years into your career.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 3, 2012)

silver said:


> that just means you'll be at a disadvantage in getting a job only a few years into your career.



I will eventually go back and get my DNP but if I can space it out I have a better chance of getting it all paid for. Get hired as an MSN and have the hospital pay for the DNP.


----------



## Wheel (Oct 3, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I applied for Excelsior. They have to evaluate my transcript and then I can complete an associates at whatever pace I desire.
> 
> Adelphi (the nursing school here) said they will accept the excelsior ADN for their BSN program.
> 
> ...



Wow good luck. I may pm you in a couple of months to see how it goes. Maybe that'll help me decide.


----------



## epipusher (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a coworker who went through the excelsior program and did just fine. they grabbed an ER job right away in an er.


----------



## MusicMedic (Oct 5, 2012)

Im going to (hopefully) start my BSN program in January.. 

Exelsior isnt accepted in CA, but if you have experience they might transfer your licence to CA but the BON is very strict about this and will give u hell (so ive heard) 

and if you want to get your MSN usually programs require 1 year nursing experience to get in (and minimum 3.0 GPA).. Even DNP programs require this as well

i dont know how it is in NY.. but from what ive heard in it is extremely challenging for New grads to get jobs throughout the country.. people with BSN's have the leg up and is starting to become the standard.. 

there are though plenty of ADN to BSN programs online from plenty of schools (i have a few friends that are doing this right now)

to the OP do you have your Nursing Pre-reqs done already? 

since you have medic experience this is a huge plus in getting a nursing job.


----------



## MusicMedic (Oct 5, 2012)

also nursing school can be very intensive at points.. I dont know the format of exelsior, but usually you cant take breaks in between nursing school


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 5, 2012)

MusicMedic said:


> also nursing school can be very intensive at points.. I dont know the format of exelsior, but usually you cant take breaks in between nursing school



You can take as long as you want up to 7 years to complete your degree with excelsior.


----------



## NYMedic828 (Oct 12, 2012)

So i am all enrolled now and going to start with A&P and biology.

They accepted 21 credits from my transcript so I only have to take the sciences and nursing classes and I have my ADN. I can probably pass the AnP test right now but I don't wanna risk it.


----------



## Wheel (Oct 13, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> So i am all enrolled now and going to start with A&P and biology.
> 
> They accepted 21 credits from my transcript so I only have to take the sciences and nursing classes and I have my ADN. I can probably pass the AnP test right now but I don't wanna risk it.



Good luck! I look forward to hearing about your progress.


----------



## paccookie (Oct 29, 2012)

NYMedic828 said:


> I have 60 credits in fire science at the local community college. Essentially worthless so I have to start from the bottom.
> 
> I was curious if I could do whatever paramedic to RN, and then attend a real school for ADN to BSN. My medic is strictly vocational but is from an accredited agency for up to 39 college credits (I would have to go to a school and pay for the accreditation). I figured applying for jobs as an online nurse is not desirable but I have no desire to work as at an ADN level. I just wan't to figure out the fastest route for me to BSN.
> 
> ...



There are "real schools" that offer paramedic to RN programs.  Many colleges offer a significant portion of the core curriculum in an online format.  I'm currently enrolled in a paramedic to RN bridge program that requires only one day a week of class and clinical.  It lasts 3.5 semesters and is through a "real school."  My particular school also offers nearly every core class online or in a hybrid format, meaning you have to go to campus several times per semester but the majority of the work is done online.  Also, attending a college or university (even as an online student) makes you eligible for financial aid, student loans, grants, etc.  

I understand that you're not ready or able to commit to going to class, but please explore all of your options before you commit to an expensive online self-study program like Excelsior.  I live in GA and Excelsior grads are no longer allowed to be licensed in my state.  I know several people who did that program and were either grandfathered in and allowed to get their GA license or jumped through a bunch of hoops to complete the program and get licensed.  My mother is also a medic and started on the Excelsior program when I was in high school.  She never finished, primarily because of the cost and the lack of teaching.  Some people just aren't the type that can learn on their own.

Anyway, it's late and I'm nearly brain dead from listening to psych nursing lectures all evening.  Good luck to you, whatever you decide.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 29, 2012)

All of those on this road may want to go check out the discussion on finding a job post-grad on flight web.


----------



## Rialaigh (Oct 29, 2012)

paccookie said:


> There are "real schools" that offer paramedic to RN programs.  Many colleges offer a significant portion of the core curriculum in an online format.  I'm currently enrolled in a paramedic to RN bridge program that requires only one day a week of class and clinical.  It lasts 3.5 semesters and is through a "real school."  My particular school also offers nearly every core class online or in a hybrid format, meaning you have to go to campus several times per semester but the majority of the work is done online.  Also, attending a college or university (even as an online student) makes you eligible for financial aid, student loans, grants, etc.
> 
> I understand that you're not ready or able to commit to going to class, but please explore all of your options before you commit to an expensive online self-study program like Excelsior.  I live in GA and Excelsior grads are no longer allowed to be licensed in my state.  I know several people who did that program and were either grandfathered in and allowed to get their GA license or jumped through a bunch of hoops to complete the program and get licensed.  My mother is also a medic and started on the Excelsior program when I was in high school.  She never finished, primarily because of the cost and the lack of teaching.  Some people just aren't the type that can learn on their own.
> 
> Anyway, it's late and I'm nearly brain dead from listening to psych nursing lectures all evening.  Good luck to you, whatever you decide.



I am curious as to the program you attend, if you wouldnt mind PM'ing me I would appreciate it, I have some questions about which school, cost, quality of clinicals, and some other things. If you want to talk about your personal experience and your school in this thread than just reply here but if you would rather PM just shoot me one if you will.

Thanks


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 29, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> All of those on this road may want to go check out the discussion on finding a job post-grad on flight web.



It sounds like many people over on flightweb were expecting to be handed jobs when they graduate based off their EMS experience alone. I would feel the same way if I spent 10+ years in EMS and flight taking care of very critical patients but that is not the way hospitals look at things. Regardless of your experience you will still  have to be trained and oriented just as much as the 21 year old new grad. You may catch on to things faster but you still will have a huge learning curve. 

It's great that you can intubate, cardiovert, etc working with one patient and a licensed partner to help you but what happens when you get pulled to a general med/surg floor when you are directly responsible for the entire care of 6-8 patients with only the help of an unlicensed tech.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 29, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> It sounds like many people over on flightweb were expecting to be handed jobs when they graduate based off their EMS experience alone. I would feel the same way if I spent 10+ years in EMS and flight taking care of very critical patients but that is not the way hospitals look at things. Regardless of your experience you will still  have to be trained and oriented just as much as the 21 year old new grad. You may catch on to things faster but you still will have a huge learning curve.
> 
> It's great that you can intubate, cardiovert, etc working with one patient and a licensed partner to help you but what happens when you get pulled to a general med/surg floor when you are directly responsible for the entire care of 6-8 patients with only the help of an unlicensed tech.



Hmmm, perhaps nursing should keep this in mind when they seek to bridge.....


----------



## paccookie (Oct 29, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Hmmm, perhaps nursing should keep this in mind when they seek to bridge.....



I also read and sometimes post at allnurses and it seems like every thread about RN to medic turns into a bashing session.  I honestly don't understand why either side thinks they can just jump over and do the job of the other without a serious learning curve.  Most of those who express the desire to become a medic after being an RN think that they can simply challenge registry and be as good a medic as someone who's been doing this for years.  Yet when a medic becomes an RN they are no better than the next new grad in that same nurse's eyes.  I'm not trying to start something here, just expressing my own frustration at this double standard.  Either transition requires schooling and training.


----------



## VFlutter (Oct 29, 2012)

usalsfyre said:


> Hmmm, perhaps nursing should keep this in mind when they seek to bridge.....



 We will just have to agreed to disagree on the matter. We both have our own personal and professional interests at heart and will always be on opposite sides of the fence.


----------



## usalsfyre (Oct 29, 2012)

ChaseZ33 said:


> We will just have to agreed to disagree on the matter. We both have our own personal and professional interests at heart and will always be on opposite sides of the fence.



Chase, from a professional standpoint even, when nursing tries to stop micurating in every other area's sandbox they will be better off (and probably be much more effective). I know you're just finishing up school and excited to be an RN, but it will be a few years before you get a good view of the issues within a profession. 

For instance, at one point I thought paramedic education was perfectly adequate....


----------



## epipusher (Oct 31, 2012)

As someone who has been a medic for quite some time, have work in an ER as a part-time gig, and a student in a brick and mortar bridge program,I am still wondering why I need all of this additional education. As an er RN, I will not be diagnosing pt's and basing my treatment plan on that dx. As a nurse, just like a medic, I am taught skills and meds, and treat based on standing orders initially followed up by any doc's orders.


----------



## medic417 (Oct 31, 2012)

epipusher said:


> As someone who has been a medic for quite some time, have work in an ER as a part-time gig, and a student in a brick and mortar bridge program,I am still wondering why I need all of this additional education. As an er RN, I will not be diagnosing pt's and basing my treatment plan on that dx. As a nurse, just like a medic, I am taught skills and meds, and treat based on standing orders initially followed up by any doc's orders.



Honestly any one that can learn a skill and can read could do a RN or Paramedic job.  The difference is that by forcing greater amount of education they have created a perceived shortage ( which has began to actually disappear ) which drives up wages, but could easily disappear by just requiring what is needed for the job.  EMS has chosen to this point just learn the skills and not much else thus we have more certified people than there are openings thus low pay.  

During a time when I did hospital based EMS where we handled the ER in between calls I tutored many LVN's that were about to go for RN NCLEX and had no clue what much of what the professors had told them.  Put things in simple cartoon like explanations like many Paramedic texts are written and they grasped the point and passed first time.


----------



## epipusher (Nov 5, 2012)

Good point.


----------

